# Kanji Knife ID help thx



## da_mich* (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello,

does anybody know this kanji? I´m not realy good in reading it. Thanks


----------



## ojisan (Mar 6, 2020)

義久 (Yoshihisa) 木屋 (Kiya)

Yoshihisa is a series of Kiya for home use traditional knives.


----------



## da_mich* (Mar 6, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 義久 (Yoshihisa) 木屋 (Kiya)
> 
> Yoshihisa a series of Kiya for home use traditional knives.



Thank you very much for your help


----------

